# Beetles and others



## davholla (Aug 17, 2020)

Beetle larva, from the garden more of a record shot than anything else



IMG_5590Beetle by davholla2002, on Flickr

Devil's coach horse




Beetle_IMG_5245 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Carder bee




IMG_5651Carderbee by davholla2002, on Flickr


Jersey tiger - very flighty




IMG_5577Moth by davholla2002, on Flickr

Moth I found walking around, on my hand



IMG_5618Moth by davholla2002, on Flickr

Hoverfly




IMG_5584Hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 17, 2020)

That hoverfly is very clean and crisp. Neat moth on your hand too.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice set.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 17, 2020)

The bee shot is the stand out for me.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 17, 2020)

The first two look a lot like an earwig without the pincers. Very nice set.


----------



## davholla (Aug 18, 2020)

Space Face said:


> The bee shot is the stand out for me.


Thanks - normally a tricky subject.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 18, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > The bee shot is the stand out for me.
> ...



They can be (pun intended).


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice set of some horrible creatures......


----------

